# anti-bullying movement



## Pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

personally I think this anti-bullying movement is making our children weak. I think bullying helps add character and teaches one to stand up for themselves.

don't think I'm saying this cause I'm a bully, I was one of the bullied. one day the bully decided to lock me in a locker, due to my claustrophobia my endorphins and adrenaline levels skyrocketed giving my 13yo body the strength to push the door off the hinges and chase the bully down the hallway. when I caught up to him I threw him down a flight of concrete stairs. he went to the hospital and I went to the principles office and got suspended for 10 days. if I wouldn't have taken a stand then, then how long would it have been before I learned to stand up for myself? needless to say that was the last time I was bullied.

if we never teach our children to stand up for themselves then what are they going to do if the communists try to invade in the future?

what do you think of this new attempt to eradicate bullying? do you think bullying will ever stop? do you think the nerds just need to learn to fight back? do you think we are making our children weak?


----------



## Loseralan (Jan 9, 2011)

Even if they could end bullying in schools, bullying will never go away. It will just become an extracurricular activity. My own experiences with being bullied have undoubtedly helped me become the person I am today. Not to mention that bullying has shaped some of the greatest minds in human history, like motha fuckin kepler.


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 9, 2011)

I dunno, what about the kids who're doing the bullying? doesn't seem right for them to grow up thinking they can just push other people around and get away with it. today's high school bullies are tomorrow's cops...


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 9, 2011)

pheonix said:


> personally I think this anti-bullying movement is making our children weak. I think bullying helps add character and teaches one to stand up for themselves.
> 
> don't think I'm saying this cause I'm a bully, I was one of the bullied. one day the bully decided to lock me in a locker, due to my claustrophobia my endorphins and adrenaline levels skyrocketed giving my 13yo body the strength to push the door off the hinges and chase the bully down the hallway. when I caught up to him I threw him down a flight of concrete stairs. he went to the hospital and I went to the principles office and got suspended for 10 days. if I wouldn't have taken a stand then, then how long would it have been before I learned to stand up for myself? needless to say that was the last time I was bullied.


 
Just because it was character-forming in a good way for you doesn't mean it won't fuck some other kid up irreparably. In the end though I doubt it really was a good experience for you because you obviously don't have the strength of character to not wish pain and suffering on another human being.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 9, 2011)

pheonix said:


> personally I think this anti-bullying movement is making our children weak. I think bullying helps add character and teaches one to stand up for themselves.
> 
> don't think I'm saying this cause I'm a bully, I was one of the bullied. one day the bully decided to lock me in a locker, due to my claustrophobia my endorphins and adrenaline levels skyrocketed giving my 13yo body the strength to push the door off the hinges and chase the bully down the hallway. when I caught up to him I threw him down a flight of concrete stairs. he went to the hospital and I went to the principles office and got suspended for 10 days. if I wouldn't have taken a stand then, then how long would it have been before I learned to stand up for myself? needless to say that was the last time I was bullied.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... And yet:

"The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of the people who are evil,
but because of the people who don't do anything about it"- Albert Einstein

Your signature, yes?

Just sayin'


----------



## sewer rat (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe that as human beings others actions depict our lifestyle choices and wether we are the bullies or bullied it still affects who the people are in your case it was good but as Lowerarchy stated "It might fuck some other kid up irreparably" so the bullied has to make the best of the situation and like in your case it was correct to fight back and thats how all of those situations should turn out with the bullied rising up to fight back and stand up for him/herself but the bystanders are also at fault because of their lack of acknowledging the violence in schools and spacegrrl is right most of the bullies become cops because it gives them that power that they loved in middle school and high school that they loved so much


----------

